# Dextrose Intolerance?



## foilswan

After experimenting extensively with my diet, I'm fairly sure that I have an intolerance to dextrose. I mostly get bloated with pain after I eat any tablets that contain dextrose (like DGL licorice), white rice, boxed cereal, and Smarties (which only contain dextrose). I do think it is possible that I also have fructose malabsorption as I have felt better since reducing my fructose intake, but I'd have to add it back into my diet to be absolutely sure.However, I'm very confused by this intolerance based on what I've read online. Most of what I have seen claims that this is a pre-diabetic condition, but my blood tests were normal last December (my IBS symptoms started late November and are still around although less severe). (I also had an endoscopy and colonoscopy about a month ago, and the doctor didn't see anything of concern). So is it still possible that my blood tests would have completely different results now that would point to this intolerance? I saw my GI specialist only about a month ago, and he didn't think I needed to have my blood tests done again, but I'm scared that my issues with dextrose could lead to diabetes.I'm also having trouble finding much information online about what foods I can and cannot eat if I do have dextrose intolerance. So far, I know I should avoid the following foods:
honey
corn syrup
sweets including dessert and candy
processed foods that include natural sweeteners, glucose, honey, corn syrup and/or dextrose
foods high in starch such as potatoes, corn, boxed cereal, and white rice (rice had been making me bloated, and the dextrose intolerance to be the only explanation for this)
In particular, I'm wondering what grains, vegetables, and fruits I can eat.Thank you for your help.


----------



## BQ

> Most of what I have seen claims that this is a pre-diabetic condition,


Can you show us a link to a source that says this? I would think your bloodtest are MUCH more reliable to tell if you are pre-diabetic or not.


> I'm also having trouble finding much information online about what foods I can and cannot eat if I do have dextrose intolerance.


You may have to just read labels.


> •foods high in starch such as potatoes, corn, boxed cereal, and white rice (rice had been making me bloated, and the dextrose intolerance to be the only explanation for this)


Many people find carbs give them bloating.....even non IBS'erHave you seen this?:http://www.livestrong.com/article/88207-foods-fructose/Have you seen this?:http://www.nofructose.org/category/what-to-eat/


----------



## Kathleen M.

The FODMAP diet may be helpful.Usually with starches the problem isn't the dextrose/glucose that is easily broken down and absorbed but the resistant starch that gets to the colon and then the bacteria feast on.While rice has less of this than other foods (the resistant starch) it isn't completely free of it, and you may be really sensitive.Usually sensitivity to gas from FODMAPS isn't considered dextrose intolerance as the FODMAPS can get to the colon for bacteria to eat in ALL humans beings, although some people do absorb fructose better than others and if you don't absorb it well you will find things like honey and anything with high frucotose corn syrup particularly bad.In IBS the problem is you can't tolerate the normal level of gas that these foods cause in all humans. By reducing the gas load you reduce the symptoms.If rice (especially in small amounts like 1/4 to 1/2 cup cooked, not a couple of cups cooked) bothers you, you may be really sensitive to gas volumes so may need to be really strict with the fodmap diet.Smarties can have maltodextrin which is a FODMAP and not allowed on the diet.


----------



## foilswan

Thank you for your replies. I do for the most part follow a FODMAP diet, but I do find that I can handle certain foods that aren't allowed, particularly avocados. I noticed that dextrose gave me the worst problems, hence why I thought it might be an intolerance to dextrose, but I do feel better knowing that this might just be a digestive issue rather than an intolerance - or something much more serious. In terms of the diabetes thing, when I type "dextrose intolerance" into google, there are links for glucose intolerance (dextrose is basically glucose, right?) that mention the condition as being "pre-diabetic," e.g. http://www.ehow.com/about_5387768_dextrose.html.


----------



## Kathleen M.

Dextrose is glucose.Usually no one has problems absorbing glucose, problems come when it is how your body handles what you absorb so your blood levels aren't regulated properly. There are a few people who have sucrose intolerance (can't break down sucrose into glucose and fructose which you have to do before you absorb them) but it isn't common.


----------



## A uni

Just a thought, 
I have highly restricted my diet to control a number of triggers and symptoms over the years. I found that some ingredients vary; my best guess is to how they are farmed (exposures to pesticides can change field to field and year to year), the way they are processed, the mold/contaminants etc, as well as food combining can ALL be an issue as well. 
My father farms (corn/soy). I am certain that some years crops are sprayed with more toxic chemicals to increase yield and it sometimes happens multiple times we season (more in the last 5-7y & it’s 2021). 
I steer clear of conventional corn and soy (and wheat) and try my best to avoid their derivatives and animals that are fed these grains. As the farming practices got worse so have my symptoms (and it seems, those that farm this way). I wish more people would speak out but when there’s little formation or incentive clean food isn’t even something most people are aware of, except as a mislabeled form of snobbery.


----------

